# Cigalikes



## Deldi Burger (22/2/16)

Good day,

Anyone, in South Africa, stocking or planning on stocking such cigalikes? 

http://uk.ovaleeurope.com/e-mini-duo.html#tab-description

https://www.fasttech.com/product/3467200 (Getting spare batteries seems to be a problem)

http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-eRoll-C-Starter-Kit.html

Anxious to order from abroad but I need a new supplier.


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Deldi Burger said:


> Good day,
> 
> Anyone, in South Africa, stocking or planning on stocking such cigalikes?
> 
> ...


You can trust Fasttech, but will wait a long time for your orders!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/2/16)

http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/eleaf-ikit-ecigarette-twisp-electronic-cigarette#all

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (13/6/20)

Deldi Burger said:


> Good day,
> 
> Anyone, in South Africa, stocking or planning on stocking such cigalikes?
> 
> ...



My mom seems stuck on using a cigalike so here goes. (eye-roll  ) Hope this helps (4 years later sorry)

https://epuffer.eu/snaps-rev4-e-cigarette-value-kit-white.html


----------

